# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  PSA Anstieg nach Operation

## znieha

Hallo Mitstreiter,

November 2006 wurde ich radikal operiert.

Die Diagnose war wie folgt:

Prostatakarzinom pT2cpNOfraglich R1 Gleason-Score 3+3
Mäßig differenziertes Adenokarzinom der Prostata in beiden Lappen mit Perineuralscheideninfiltration und ohne Angioinvasion. Ein kleiner Tumorausläufer reicht links in die apikale Resektionsfläche hinein, sonstige Resektionsflächen tumorfrei
Prostatavolumen 68 ml, inhomogen, asuspekt
Der PSA Wert entwickelte sich wie folgt:
bei Operation 4.6
bei Entlassung 0.7
15.01.2007 0,05
15.02.2007 0,05
15.03.2007 0,04 anderes Labor REHA Bad Soden
15.04,2007 0.06
15.07.2007 0,03
15.10.2007 0,05
15.01.2008 0.06
22.02.2008 0,06 anderes Labor REHA Bad Soden
08.04.2008 0,09
01.06.2008 0,08
Juli 2008 0,09
06.10.2008 0,10
sonstige Laborwerte bis auf LDH U/L 228 und HK% 55,2 o.B.

Bei einer Knochenszintigraphie im November 2007 wurde folgende Diagnose gestellt:
Leicht erhöhter ossärer Umbau in der mutmaßlich 9.und 10.Rippe links dorsal. Hier empfielt sich eine vorgezogene Kontrollszintigraphie im Mai 2008. Die neue Szintigraphie war o.B.

Muß ich von einem Rezidiv ausgehen?

Wie soll ich mich verhalten?

Ich bedanke mich im voraus für Stellungnahmen und grüße alle

ZNIEHA

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
zu Deinem jetzigen Befund und zum gesamten Verlauf, der aus Deinen früheren Beiträgen ersichtlich ist, fallen mir 2 Möglichkeiten des Vorgehens ein.

Lass von der entnommenen Prostata, die beim damaligen Pathologen aufgewahrt wird, bei Prof. Böcking in Düsseldorf eine DNA-Zytometrie machen, die Dir Aufschluss über die Agressivität des Tumors zum Zeitpunkt der Operation geben wird. Das ist eine Kassenleistung.

Engmaschigere Kontrollen des PSA und selbstverständlich den Szintigraphiebefund kontrollieren lassen.

Je nachdem wie schnell nun das PSA ansteigt und unter Betrachtung der Ploidie wird sich herausstellen ob eine Therapie erforderlich wird. Dann solltest Du hier erneut fragen. Vorab wäre es für uns einfacher, wenn Deine Vorgeschichte aus Deinem Profil hervorginge.

Herzliche Grüße, Heribert

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

nachdem Du mit der R1-Situation nach der OP schon ein erhöhtes Risiko für ein Rezidiv hattest, deutet der laufendende PSA-Anstieg schon daraufhin.

Da ein positiver Schnittrand vorhanden war, solltest Du mit den Strahlentherapeuten reden, ob eine Bestrahlung Sinn macht. Falls Verdacht auf Fernmetastasen zusätzlich besteht, eventuell in Kombination mit einer Hormonblockade.

Etwas Zeit hast Du noch zum Überlegen, eine Bestrahlung sollte man so um die PSA-Werte 0,4 - 0,6 beginnen. 

Auch eine Hormonblockade wird m.E. erst später, bei höheren PsA-Werten eingeleitet. Außer sie wird adjuvant (vorsorglich) vor der Bestrahlung gemacht.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## znieha

Hallo Mitstreiter,

mein PSA - Wert wurde zur Kontrolle wieder gemessen.
Dieser ist von 0,09 auf 0,08 gesunken.
Ist das ein erfreuliches Zeichen für mich ?

Ich habe mit meinem Urologen vereinbart, dass eine neue Messung Anfang August durchgeführt wird.

Eine gemachte Knochenszintigraphie war ohne Befund.

Wer hat schon ähnliche Ergebnisse gehabt ?

Für Erfahrungsberichte bin ich sehr dankbar.

Danke im voraus und frohe Pfingsten für ALLE.

znieha aus OWL

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Znieha,

fallende Werte sind immer besser als steigende!

Da der PSA Schwankungen unterliegen kann, werden Dir die nächsten Messungen erst Klarheit geben.

Allerdings macht mir Dein R1-Befund nach der OP Sorge, dass es sich wirklich um ein PSA-Rezidv handelt. Aber mit einer lokalen Bestrahlung hättest Du da noch gute Aussichten den PK engültig in den Griff zu bekommen.

Alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## znieha

Hallo Hansjörg,

danke für Deine mutmachende Stellungnahme.

Herzliche Grüße

znieha aus OWL

----------


## znieha

Hallo Hansjörg,

habe mir soeben das neue Ergebnis von der PSA-Messung geben lassen.
Der Wert hat sich bei 0,09 gehalten. Wie schätzt Du dieses Ergebnis ein ?
Ich bedanke mich für Deine Antwort im voraus und grüße aus Bielefeld
Heinz Schmidt

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Helmut,

dass der PSA-Wert bei 0,09 stabil stehen bleibt, ist ein gutes Zeichen. Es kann sein dass gutartiges Gewebe bei der OP zurückgeblieben ist und das für den PSA-Wert verantwortlich ist.

Sollte er jedoch ansteigen, dann würde ich ab einem PSA-Wert  von 0,1 - 0,5 an ein Bestrahlung denken.

Also, ruhig Blut bewahren und regelmäßig die Nachsorge machen. Mehr kannst Du im Moment nicht tun.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Anonymous1

...lieber Helmut und ich schließe mich damit ganz dem Beitrag von HJB an. Das ist natürlich leichter gesagt als getan, auch aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich das sagen.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mit meinem Urologen einen Wert festlegen, bis zu dem ich engmaschig kontrolliert beobachte, sagen wir mal 0,2 PSA (NG/ML). Gleichzeitig würde ich schon jetzt anfangen, gründlich mit dem Urologen zu erörtern, was nach dem Wert möglich ist oder was er empfehlen würde. 

Ich wünsche Dir, dass dieser Grenz-Wert nie erreicht wird. Auf jeden Fall solltest Du die nächste Zeit nutzen, Dich über alle möglichen Behandlungsoptionen intensiv zu informieren.

Alles Gute!
Dieter

----------


## znieha

Hallo Hansjörg, hallo Dieter,

zunächst bedanke ich mich für die Stellungnahmen.

Versteht Ihr auch engmaschige Nachsorge-Untersuchungen so,
dass diese alle 3 Monate durchgeführt werden?

Nochmal DANKE und viele Grüße aus Bielefeld 
Heinz

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Hansjörg, hallo Dieter,
> 
> zunächst bedanke ich mich für die Stellungnahmen.
> 
> Versteht Ihr auch engmaschige Nachsorge-Untersuchungen so,
> dass diese alle 3 Monate durchgeführt werden?
> 
> Nochmal DANKE und viele Grüße aus Bielefeld 
> Heinz


Hallo Heinz, (Entschuldigung, ich hatte Dich versehentlich mit Helmut angesprochen)

normalerweise würde meiner Meinung nach bei Dir ein 3-Monats-Abstand ausreichen. Falls Du das aber aus psychischen Gründen nicht so lange aushältst, dann sprich das doch einfach bei Deinem Urologen an und bitte ihn um 8-Wochen-Terminierung. Es gibt keine vernünftige Begründung, mit der er Dir das abschlagen könnte.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## znieha

Hallo Dieter,

war gestern bei meinem Urologen.

Dieser ist der gleichen Auffassung wie Du.

Der PSA - Wert soll engmaschig alle 2 Monate gemessen werden.

Ich melde mich dann wieder.

Viele Grüße aus Bielefeld   Heinz

----------


## znieha

Liebe Mitstreiter,

komme soeben vom Urologen, der mir folgende Mitteilung machte:

PSA - Wert nach 8 Wochen auf 0,10 gestiegen.

Meine Vereinbarung mit dem Arzt ist wie folgt:

Anfang Januar 2009 neue Messung.
Sollte der Wert dann auf 0,2 gestiegen sein wird bestrahlt.

Ist das richtig, oder habt Ihr andere Vorschläge?

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für Eure Stellungnahmen und grüße herzlich aus Bielefeld

znieha

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Znieha,

hat Dir deine Urologe die "Eingriffsgrenze" 0,2 ng/ml begründet?

Ich würde dazu tendieren die nächste Therapie einzuleiten sobald
klar ist, dass die RPE nicht kurativ war. Bei Deinem Verlauf sieht es für mich bereits jetzt leider danach aus.

Durch die umfangreiche Lymphkotenentfernung, dem günstigen Gleasonscore bzgl. Ausbreitung, rel.niedrigen Anfangs PSA und dem unsicheren R1-Befund wird es sich wohl um eine Lokalredzdiv handeln.
Hier ist aus meiner Sicht dann die Bestrahlung die Therapie der Wahl. 

Die Frage ist zu welchem Zeitpunkt dies dann einsetzen sollte. Zu spät
ist es auf jedenfall, wenn der Zellverband so groß ist, dass zur Ver-und
Entsorgung bereits Blutgefäss gebildet wurden und damit eine Ausbreitung erfogen kann.   


Alles Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## znieha

Hallo Wolfgang,

zunächst ein herzliches DANKE für Deine Stellungnahme.

Mein Urologe begründete die Empfehlung wie folgt:

Es könnte sein, dass noch etwas Prostata-Gewebe bei der OP stehen
geblieben wäre, und somit der PSA wert steigend ist. Das wäre bei einer Höhe von 0,2 unwahrscheinlich. Ich sehe das jedoch genau so wie Du, dass es sich um ein Rezidiv handelt.
Ich habe meinem Operateur sämtliche Werte aus dem Jahre 2008 geschickt und um Stellungnahme gebeten. Nach erfolgter Mitteilung melde ich mich wieder.
Viele Grüße aus Bielefeld
Heinz

----------


## wowinke

hallo Heinz,

bzgl. des Verbleibs des gesunden Prostatagewebe stellt sich dann doch die Frage bis zu welchem Wert dies dann steigen "darf" bzw. wie schnell, Dein Urologe hat ja von 0,2  mg/ml bis Anfang Januar gesprochen.

Hat er denn dazu etwas gesagt?

Alles ALLes Gute

Wolfgang

----------


## znieha

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für die Antwort. Mein Urologe hat mich darauf Aufmerksam gemacht, dass die Schnittgrenze des operierten Tumors positiv war, und es sich wahrscheinlich um ein Rezidiv handelt. Weiter meinte er, dass wir in einem Vierteljahr nichts versäumen würden. Er ist grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass eine Bestrahlung erst bei einem Wert von 0,2 oder 0,3 erfolgen sollte.

Ich habe mich jetzt damit abgefunden und warte auf die Dinge, die da kommen.

Nochmal DANKE  und viele Grüße aus Bielefeld
Heinz

----------


## znieha

Hallo Herr Dr. med. Alex P.,

Sie haben mir sehr geholfen. Bitte sind Sie so nett und schauen sich mein Profil an, wo ich die Histiologie beschrieben habe.

Falls Sie mir Ihre Anschrift privat mitteilen, würde ich Ihnen jederzeit Kopien von den Histologieberichten zusenden.

Nochmal DANKE und Grüße aus Bielefeld
Heinz

----------


## znieha

Hallo Herr Dr. med. Alex P.,

ein herzliches DANKE für Ihre Nachricht.

Sie haben mir sehr geholfen.

Es grüßt herzlich aus Bielefeld

Heinz

PS. Von weiteren Maßnahmen werde ich Sie in Kenntnis setzen

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Doc Alex!

Danke für Ihre prima Kommentare...

Verraten Sie uns doch wengistens, was für ein Doc Sie sind. Ich gaube nicht, dass Sie Radiologe sind, wie schon mal vermutet wurde.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------

